
Chomsky: The U.S. behaves nothing like a democracy - evo_9
http://www.salon.com/2013/08/17/chomsky_the_u_s_behaves_nothing_like_a_democracy/
======
kbenson
Reading this makes my brain feel greasy and dirty. It's not that I think he's
wrong, it's that I feel myself believing what he says without him presenting
much in the way of evidence. It's disconcerting.

------
grinnbearit
A counter view [http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.in/2009/01/gentle-i...](http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.in/2009/01/gentle-introduction-to-unqualified.html)

~~~
e12e
I find it hard to follow the whole rant, but in essence he seems to agree that
the current USA isn't a functioning democracy?

I'll look forward to the day when the 45 year lag in opinion allows the 60s
and 70s anti-war movements to catch up with US policy. Imagine, a world in
which the US isn't invading anybody.

------
od2m
I'm tired of Noam Chomsky being right about everything.

